# Tesla unveils a battery to power your home, completely off grid



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

https://eattomorrow.com/blog/2015/09/tesla-unveils-a-battery-to-power-your-home-completely-off-grid/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Add the cost of enough solar cells to keep the batteries charged, and the initial outlay is quite high.As well, at some point, the batteries will need replacing. You will still need to be on the grid, for times when several days of inclement weather prevent the solar cells from keeping the batteries charged. Still, it is an alternative for those who can afford it.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Batteries charge at night when power is cheap, than they power your house in the day when power is expensive... Clearly using solar or wind to charge them would be cheaper than grid power, but I bet it would significantly lower a hydro bill even without any solar or wind to charge.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

We've compared our hydro bill doing all our laundry after 7pm when rates are the cheapest. Having a toddler and a baby...the difference was ~$150 per billing period. Doing laundry into the wee hours of the night is no fun. We're too tired and rushed to put them into their rooms in the morning getting them dressed, fed, pack their lunches and off to JK,daycare an we go on our "merry way" to work. 

If you ask me, it's a conspiracy to get us all too tired to care and become sheep to the system


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

CoralConnoisseur said:


> Clearly using solar or wind to charge them would be cheaper than grid power, .


very wrong. They will increase rates or find another way to screw you

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> If you ask me, it's a conspiracy to get us all too tired to care and become sheep to the system


agree, when you tired or drunk you have no time for politics 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I love Elon Musk... i dont read much about him or anything.. i just know that he is a billionaire trying to get rid of fossil fuels and change the world for better... 

Kudo's!


----------

